# Price Suggestions?



## Jackchapmanjr (Nov 17, 2014)

I live in WV. Looking for suggestions on pricing local wildflower honey.

Thanks,
Jack


----------



## mathesonequip (Jul 9, 2012)

bee culture magazine has a monthly honey price report by region. in a farmers market you can get more. the price is very much local but the monthly report will give you a place to start. prices are bulk to a large wholesaler, by the case to a store and retail to the customer.


----------



## Sharpbees (Jun 26, 2012)

I get quite a bit more than the quoted prices in ABJ or bee culture for my area. If you have just a small amount then find the highest priced local honey in your area and add a dollar. You can adjust your prices from there that way you find the best price for your situation. Marketing and sales has a lot to do with how you price your honey. I have found ways to dress up jars for the fall holidays and Christmas that sell as high as $15/lb. I shoot for no less than $7/lb. in profit.


----------

